# Rider paid $25. I got $10. WTF



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Uber needs to correct this upfront fare business. They are taking more than 50% of the damn fare. it's plain wrong. Uber sucks


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Can you eloborate. Was it a Pool, X or XL trip? Was it straight from point A to point B or stops/delays on the way? How do you know the rider was charged, did they tell you or did they show you the actual charge?


----------



## Oh-Lord (Nov 3, 2016)

The explanation is simple. Uber charges a fixed fare to the passenger. Let's say $30, then pays you by the mile and minute. Let's say it's $20. Then they take their cut off your 20. So let's say 6. What's the score?
Uber 16: driver 14. 
And it's all perfectly legal.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes people complain that uber had not hike prices.. they have through the upfront pricing while they have not raise the drivers pay. It wouldn't make sense for them since they have an army of ants willing to work for miserable rate.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh-Lord said:


> The explanation is simple. Uber charges a fixed fare to the passenger. Let's say $30, then pays you by the mile and minute. Let's say it's $20. Then they take their cut off your 20. So let's say 6. What's the score?
> Uber 16: driver 14.
> And it's all perfectly legal.


Then why does Uber even have rates? The rates are listed in the Way Bill. Uber is overcharging plain and simple. One day, they'll have to refund like a million pax from some lawsuit. Uber is a mismanaged pile of corporate greed shit.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Yes people complain that uber had not hike prices.. they have through the upfront pricing while they have not raise the drivers pay. It wouldn't make sense for them since they have an army of ants willing to work for miserable rate.


Makes Sense, except I tell all my pax to take Lyft and I tell them how shady Uber is. In other words, their actions are destroying drivers' trust.


----------



## Oh-Lord (Nov 3, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> Then why does Uber even have rates? The rates are listed in the Way Bill. Uber is overcharging plain and simple. One day, they'll have to refund like a million pax from some lawsuit. Uber is a mismanaged pile of corporate greed shit.


It's a contract with the pax. I charge you this much even if the sky comes down. So when the driver decides to take the long way and the passenger doesn't show any sign of life, driver thinks he is winning. But we never win.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

This happened to me the other day. I took a round trip and got paid $3.76 for the whole thing. In retrospect, I should have had the pax order a second Uber and I would have made $6. Live and learn. 

As far as additional miles I have heard that Uber does charge them. They get some note from Uber.


----------



## Oh-Lord (Nov 3, 2016)

Uber472 said:


> What happens if it's a ride where the passenger wants a round trip, take them somewhere and then back home? Driver gets paid the full fare and pax only pays for one direction?


That is why any change of direction should come from passengers phone. No matter what.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh-Lord said:


> It's a contract with the pax. I charge you this much even if the sky comes down. So when the driver decides to take the long way and the passenger doesn't show any sign of life, driver thinks he is winning. But we never win.


Then the WayBill is breaking the contract. Because it lists the rates. Kind of like how Taxis list their rates. Uber is greedy, slimy scum. Let's hope they improve in 2017.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uber472 said:


> What happens if it's a ride where the passenger wants a round trip, take them somewhere and then back home? Driver gets paid the full fare and pax only pays for one direction?


In the Uber rider app it says you will either pay the estimated fare OR the one based on mileage.

My guess is the rider pays whichever one is higher. The driver gets penalized for taking a shorter route by Uber getting a bigger cut, and the pax pays the same amount no matter how short the driver route is. Then the pax 1 stars the driver when he gets charged for 12 miles and you only drove 7 and got paid for 7.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well keep in mind, this is how uber is going to go from 3 BILLION in loses for 2016 to a profit in 2017, by secret rate hikes and gouging drivers cuts of the trips down to 40-50% of the total bill.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Uber472 said:


> What happens if it's a ride where the passenger wants a round trip, take them somewhere and then back home? Driver gets paid the full fare and pax only pays for one direction?


If they change their destination they pay the higher rate instead of the upfront fare.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Nowhere does Uber tell pax they are only paying for mileage and time. Pax number one complaint is drivers taking inefficient routes. Most pax dont mind the up front fare.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uber472 said:


> What happens if it's a ride where the passenger wants a round trip, take them somewhere and then back home? Driver gets paid the full fare and pax only pays for one direction?


No, they get charged per mile/minute for the full trip.


----------



## Dukedawg (Jun 16, 2016)

The rate does not change if mileage is higher


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

In the rider app, if you click the *tiny* little (i) icon next to the price on the screen where you see your trip/vehicle options (UberX, UberPOOL, etc), it shows a popup with the rates: base, minimum fare, per mile and per minute upon which your whole fare is based.

Also this seems to be the only way to determine in the rider app if prices are surging and by how much, although it does not show the surge multiplier. It only shows higher amounts on the popup, with no mention of what non-surging rates are, so hard to compare if you're not already aware of the non-surge rates. And this is probably only visible before you request the ride, and probably can't be viewed while trip is in progress, but haven't been a rider in a while so not sure on what shows during a trip..


----------

